# New CPC-A, Pittsburgh, PA



## Patricia K. (Sep 13, 2009)

I am a newly credentialled CPC-A with a strong background in customer service who is making a career transition into coding.

I am very reliable: at American Express, where I worked for 19 years before relocating to Pittsburgh with my family, I received numerous awards for perfect attendance. In addition, even though I was the newest employee at The Burrows Company, I survived a reduction in force before the company was eventually sold, because I was a team player who rarely called in sick and who got along well with with management and coworkers.  I have also been described as being "detailed oriented" by my instructors at the Penn Foster Career School (where I got my certificate in Medical Coding and Billing) and by my clients at Burrows.

I would welcome the opportunity to discuss employment or internship opportunities with you, or with anyone you might know of who would consider hiring a newly trained coder.  A text version of my resume is attached for your consideration.  I can be reached at 412.364.0947 or at pmkustra@aol.com.

Thanks!
Patricia M. Kustra


----------

